# Snake Fever - Jazzy Big Band Cover



## Daniel James (Mar 3, 2019)

Hey guys,

Been trying out Glory Days and Swing a bit more on a project I am doing for a friend. Got inspired to use my new found intrigue with the style and decided to cover one of my favourite songs ever Snake Eater. I went with the flow and this is what felt good 





-DJ


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 3, 2019)

Yes mate. Dripping with imagination and style. Love it, especially the swoopy "bond" style strings following the melody. How'd you get the vocal FX?


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 3, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Yes mate. Dripping with imagination and style. Love it, especially the swoopy "bond" style strings following the melody. How'd you get the vocal FX?



Vocal Synth 2 from Izotope! Its amazing, the sound I got was so alien and otherworldly, fit the vibe in my head haha.

-DJ


----------



## artomatic (Mar 3, 2019)

I was wondering if you were demoing this tune for the next Bond film...
Maybe I should start using Glory Days. Been sitting on my SSD.
Great job, DJ!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 3, 2019)

Very cool DJ! Never heard anything like it, but I dig it


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 3, 2019)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Very cool DJ! Never heard anything like it, but I dig it



Yeah its quite the combo huh xD

-DJ


----------



## bengoss (Mar 3, 2019)

Yes, you are not amazing at this style


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 3, 2019)

bengoss said:


> Yes, you are not amazing at this style



Kind of a dick thing to say man, I put that in my original post so that those who thought I wasn't 'doing it right' could read that and move on with their day....Na you know what I take it back, It wasn't my aim to hit a particular style, I think its pretty different and feels like me.

I'm happy with it.

-DJ


----------



## Bassious (Mar 3, 2019)

That is really good!


----------



## blougui (Mar 4, 2019)

Very well done Daniel, interesting combo of this vocal synthetized melodie and the brass arrangements, to say the least. The vocal perfectly seams the arrangements together - on the instrumental one, I have a feeling of a collage here and there, if that makes sense. You're defo on something, there !
(As an aside and listening with my cans, I would have add a splosh of reverb on the snare, especially at the begining)


----------



## MrCambiata (Mar 4, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## TheSigillite (Mar 4, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> Kind of a dick thing to say man, I put that in my original post so that those who thought I wasn't 'doing it right' could read that and move on with their day....Na you know what I take it back, It wasn't my aim to hit a particular style, I think its pretty different and feels like me.
> 
> I'm happy with it.
> 
> -DJ



This is great work! Love it and it has a fantastic flow. Who cares about "this style" when you make you sound awesome! Keep it up.


----------



## boxheadboy50 (Mar 4, 2019)

Dude, this is pretty sweet! Very well done!


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 4, 2019)

blougui said:


> Very well done Daniel, interesting combo of this vocal synthetized melodie and the brass arrangements, to say the least. The vocal perfectly seams the arrangements together - on the instrumental one, I have a feeling of a collage here and there, if that makes sense. You're defo on something, there !
> (As an aside and listening with my cans, I would have add a splosh of reverb on the snare, especially at the begining)



What do you mean by a collage? and yeah the backing is designed to support the vocal, so there are some places where there are for example french horn holding notes for longer than it feels like it should so that the vocal has some extra weight. You notice some of the more 'midi' things too. All in all though I don't think that matters too much. The song is a bit weird in its makeup anyway, a little rough with the aesthetic doesnt bother me too much. Haha they are my 'human' elements. Normally I wouldnt put up an instrumental but I get that this one will take a while to sit with some people because of the joining of so many weird elements, so its just a way for them to check out the brass stuff more clearly  If they vocal version is sounding fine to you then I am good!!

Thankyou for listening guys!

-DJ


----------



## rottoy (Mar 4, 2019)

John Barry flavours for the Fortnite generation. Terrific stuff!


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 4, 2019)

rottoy said:


> John Barry flavours for the Fortnite generation. Terrific stuff!



Haha all my nephews and nieces are of the Fortnight generation! Would be nice to be the cool uncle AND get them into different styles at the same time 

-DJ


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 4, 2019)

Very nice! Love the Bond feel.


----------



## Rob (Mar 4, 2019)

Fantastic Daniel!


----------



## NoamL (Mar 4, 2019)

Garbage meets DaftPunk?


----------



## blougui (Mar 5, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> What do you mean by a collage? and yeah the backing is designed to support the vocal, so there are some places where there are for example french horn holding notes for longer than it feels like it should so that the vocal has some extra weight. You notice some of the more 'midi' things too. All in all though I don't think that matters too much. The song is a bit weird in its makeup anyway, a little rough with the aesthetic doesnt bother me too much. Haha they are my 'human' elements. Normally I wouldnt put up an instrumental but I get that this one will take a while to sit with some people because of the joining of so many weird elements, so its just a way for them to check out the brass stuff more clearly  If they vocal version is sounding fine to you then I am good!!
> 
> Thankyou for listening guys!
> 
> -DJ


Yes, sorry for my poor english, I'm french actually : collage is probably not the right word, I meant somthing along the lines of "I can hear the different elements coming from different sources more clearly". It's a bit of a "stripped" version feel for me,a bit like listening with headphones. I've always liked listening to instrumental versions (back from the day when I listened to those PWL lengthy Dead or Alive instrumental remix where you could hear each and every instruments coming back and forth in the arrangements and mix, kind of the magician showing the trick- even if it was another deception in the end) : so much to learn ! So thanx for uploading it 

Erik


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 13, 2019)

blougui said:


> Yes, sorry for my poor english, I'm french actually : collage is probably not the right word, I meant somthing along the lines of "I can hear the different elements coming from different sources more clearly". It's a bit of a "stripped" version feel for me,a bit like listening with headphones. I've always liked listening to instrumental versions (back from the day when I listened to those PWL lengthy Dead or Alive instrumental remix where you could hear each and every instruments coming back and forth in the arrangements and mix, kind of the magician showing the trick- even if it was another deception in the end) : so much to learn ! So thanx for uploading it
> 
> Erik



Yeah I see what you mean now. And I agree, you can hear what the different parts are doing when the vocal is gone, and as the vocal covers such a vast area of the spectrum, you can really feel the lack of its presence as the track sounds quite bare. I also think my backing was much lighter than the original BUT my vocal is way 'thicker' so I think it was a balance thing and it turned out ok. Thank you for listening and for the comments 

-DJ


----------



## Billy Palmer (Mar 13, 2019)

Love it, even more anime than the og


----------

